# Pakistani Applicants



## Bug_Hunter (May 28, 2014)

Hi All!

This forum is doing a great job and is serving as a good platform for solving immigration related queries.

But I strongly feel that there is a need to have a separate thread for applicants from Pakistan to share their issues/concerns/experiences regarding the migration process. Reason being that there are so many things which are only specific to Pakistani applicants. For example the external checks for Pakistani applicants take the longest possible time than rest of the world. And this is just one example, there are tons of other country specific issues.

I also want to say that, by creating a separate thread, I dont have any motive to isolate this thread from rest of the threads, off-course, people from other countries are more than welcome to share their posts here. And we need their valuable thoughts and comments.

So, hoping that no one gets offended 

Best Regards,


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Bug Hunter! There are actually already a bunch of threads specifically about Pakistani applicants - but if you'd like to make this one sort of a general thread about Pakistan issues rather than just about your own personal migration journey, I fully support that. Lots of countries' applicants have done that for their own country. In fact, I'll link this thread from the Partner Visa Waiting Times & Resources thread at the top of the forum.  Best of luck!


----------



## Bug_Hunter (May 28, 2014)

Thank you so much dear moderator, I need lots of support, guidance, help and appreciation from you and others seniors 



CollegeGirl said:


> Hi Bug Hunter! There are actually already a bunch of threads specifically about Pakistani applicants - but if you'd like to make this one sort of a general thread about Pakistan issues rather than just about your own personal migration journey, I fully support that. Lots of countries' applicants have done that for their own country. In fact, I'll link this thread from the Partner Visa Waiting Times & Resources thread at the top of the forum.  Best of luck!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I linked this one for you so that when other Pakistani applicants end up here they can find it.


----------



## Bug_Hunter (May 28, 2014)

Thank you CollegeGirl 
its so nice of you 



CollegeGirl said:


> I linked this one for you so that when other Pakistani applicants end up here they can find it.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

No worries! That's what I'm here for.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Waiting One Year - 820 decision ready application. Pakistani applicant.
Any recent 820 Pakistani grants?


----------



## Dinkum (Jan 5, 2014)

You must be getting close Amandy. We were waiting 14 months for the good news... good luck to you both...


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

I am here waiting for the external check. I've been waiting 14 months and my partner called the CO today and the CO told him "we are still waiting for the external check to come back". 

Visa subclass: 309/100
Partner Nationality: Syrian


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

I reckon Pakistan and some Middle-eastern countries are similar.


Good Luck everyone♡


----------



## brown_camel (Oct 29, 2014)

I still dont understand how come people from pakistan applying for regional sponsorship get the external check so quickly that are getting visa in 4 months ?


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

brown_camel said:


> I still dont understand how come people from pakistan applying for regional sponsorship get the external check so quickly that are getting visa in 4 months ?


These visas are very high on the priority ladder. This is because the applicants are guaranteed a job, tax into the economy and are filling a big gap in regional services. 
The govt thinks $$$ first before anything.

Then next in priority would be asylum seekers in detention because the govt hates being hounded by media about people in detention for a long time.

Then is the rest of applicants such as students if they need one.

And here we are at the end of the line - waiting ever so patiently, with our partners by our side.

Hope that makes sense


----------



## kundun (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello Respected College Girl,

It is highly requested to PLZ HELP ME.

I got my ACS assessment and I am too much disappointed on my assessment, on below link you will see my assessment result.
4shared.com - free file sharing and storage

I am too much depressed and continuously in tension since I received this horrible assessment reply from ACS team.
As shown in my letter that:

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

By mentioned above words they are saying I'm suitable for migration under 263111,

And later below they mentioned in my work experienced that:

The following employment after September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/06 - 01/14 (7yrs 4mths)
Position: Senior Network and System Engineer
Employer: 
Country:

What I understand by this? I am totally confused, while I have no two jobs, I did my single job since 2006 till 2014 and how come and by which rule and measurement unit they calculate that my work equate after September 2012, while my work experience letter mentioned all my work done that related to the ANZSCO code description details page no. 04, found on below link
https://acs.org.au/_data/assets/pdf_...escription.pdf

Besides, as mentioned in my qualification assessment they said my master in i.t is equal to associate degree with major in computing, while I did my master in 2006 and after that I have continuously 7 years same relevant field experienced which they require for eligibility that is mentioned in below link file, in Summary of Criteria:
https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf...teria-2014.pdf

Last but not the least, plz plz also guide me plz as per work experience they gave me 1 year and 4 months (September 2012 to January 2014) can I claim my points on 7 years or not?
Can I apply EOI without work experience if I can't add my 7 years work experience points in this scenario, i.e.,
1)	Age= 25 points (my age is 37)
2)	English= 20 points (I secured 8.0 in all four section of IELTS)
3)	Education=10 points (already acs assess my master degree as their associate degree)
4)	Station nomination=5 points
And total would be 60 points.
So my question is can I apply EOI without having any points in my work experience.

Plz its my humble request to you please please help me out.
waiting for your support plz.

regards,
Mrs. Kundun Jacbo


----------



## kundun (Sep 20, 2014)

*ACS Assessment*

Hello Respected College Girl,

It is highly requested to PLZ HELP ME.

I got my ACS assessment and I am too much disappointed on my assessment, on below link you will see my assessment result.
4shared.com - free file sharing and storage

I am too much depressed and continuously in tension since I received this horrible assessment reply from ACS team.
As shown in my letter that:

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

By mentioned above words they are saying I'm suitable for migration under 263111,

And later below they mentioned in my work experienced that:

The following employment after September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/06 - 01/14 (7yrs 4mths)
Position: Senior Network and System Engineer
Employer: 
Country:

What I understand by this? I am totally confused, while I have no two jobs, I did my single job since 2006 till 2014 and how come and by which rule and measurement unit they calculate that my work equate after September 2012, while my work experience letter mentioned all my work done that related to the ANZSCO code description details page no. 04, found on below link
https://acs.org.au/_data/assets/pdf_...escription.pdf

Besides, as mentioned in my qualification assessment they said my master in i.t is equal to associate degree with major in computing, while I did my master in 2006 and after that I have continuously 7 years same relevant field experienced which they require for eligibility that is mentioned in below link file, in Summary of Criteria:
https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf...teria-2014.pdf

Last but not the least, plz plz also guide me plz as per work experience they gave me 1 year and 4 months (September 2012 to January 2014) can I claim my points on 7 years or not?
Can I apply EOI without work experience if I can't add my 7 years work experience points in this scenario, i.e.,
1)	Age= 25 points (my age is 37)
2)	English= 20 points (I secured 8.0 in all four section of IELTS)
3)	Education=10 points (already acs assess my master degree as their associate degree)
4)	Station nomination=5 points
And total would be 60 points.
So my question is can I apply EOI without having any points in my work experience.

Plz its my humble request to you please please help me out.
waiting for your support plz.

regards,
Mrs. Kundun Jacbo


----------



## zoey (Feb 9, 2015)

Bug_Hunter said:


> Hi All!
> 
> This forum is doing a great job and is serving as a good platform for solving immigration related queries.
> 
> ...


Hi Bug hunter

Thankyou for the thread as I am new to this forum I was unsure where to post my situation as I need some help and advice.

My situation is really complicated but long storey short: a few years back I was married in an arranged marriage at the age of 17 and a half, after coming back from my holidays I applied for my husbands visa after turning 18, at that time I was really lost and depressed as I had a lot to think about and loads of study load preparing for the HSC and all that, I was so confused that I told the department of immigration that this marriage was a forced marriage and that I don't want it anymore. after 2 years or so I went back to Pakistan to meet a Friend and my husband and i met again and i had a chance to understand and got to know him better so then i told the department that im happy to go ahead with the marriage and application. we are happy with each other now after getting to know each other

after a few months later the department refused the application saying that i was underage. after consulting many lawyers, they suggested we apply for a prospective marriage visa. i have applied for a PMV but have got no response since then, its been six months.

My questions are:

1) I know it was my fault because i was confused but is the department not processing the PMV because I had given the statement earlier? if so what is the best thing to do to convince them?

2) Was applying for PMV the right thing to do?

3) Also if our marriage is not valid in Aus should i still change my last name ?

Also if anyone has any suggestions to speed up the process please help me out

Kind Regards


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Zoey

Welcome to the forum.

Did you receive an acknowledgement letter from the embassy? If so that means that they are processing the application. If you (your fiance/husband since he is the applicant) didn't receive an acknowledgement then I would contact the embassy to ensure that the application was received.

Since you are now 18 years old you could have either applied for a PMV or married again as the marriage would now be valid under Australian law.

I not 100% sure but I believe in order to change your name the marriage has to be valid under Australian law.

Unfortunately, the security checks for applicants can take a long time which is probably why you have not heard anything from them. Did you submit a form 80 with the application?


----------



## zoey (Feb 9, 2015)

Thankyou Mish for the reply 

we applied online on the 28th June 2014 and the only email we received is on the 04/08/2014, asking for the form 80. after that nothing at all. also we have not been assigned an case officer.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

They will be waiting on the security checks to come back. So it might be awhile before you hear something.


----------



## zoey (Feb 9, 2015)

Mish said:


> They will be waiting on the security checks to come back. So it might be awhile before you hear something.


Do they start the process after the security checks have came back? 
also how long does it take for the security checks?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

zoey said:


> Do they start the process after the security checks have came back?
> also how long does it take for the security checks?


Each embassy is different but alot don't do medicals or police checks because they may expire before the checks come back.

No idea how long they will take each person and each country is different. It can be as little as a few months or as long as 18 months or even longer.


----------



## zoey (Feb 9, 2015)

Mish said:


> Each embassy is different but alot don't do medicals or police checks because they may expire before the checks come back.
> 
> No idea how long they will take each person and each country is different. It can be as little as a few months or as long as 18 months or even longer.


wow thankyou


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Any recent Pakistani 820 grants?


----------



## humaira (Apr 6, 2015)

*single mother*

i have been asking about broad cast media job....i want to get PR & a sponsored job..what are the possibilities ???


----------



## msadeed (Sep 21, 2014)

*189 Processing time*

Thanks to All Mighty Allah,

We applied on 20th Dec 2014 and received our medical call on 26th Feb 2015 we received the mail from case officer for the uploading the documents and have the medical uploaded to........on 7th April 2015 we have had our Grant...We applied from Lahore, Pakistan.

Thanks
Best of luck to everyone


----------



## mustafasabir (Oct 14, 2011)

Congrats msadeed.

Any Pakistani Nationals applying from UAE got the visa?

If yes, please share your processing timeline.

Thanks.


----------



## zoey (Feb 9, 2015)

zoey said:


> wow thankyou


Hey does it depends If your previous visas had been rejected does that mean the one in process will also be rejected?


----------



## irfi786 (May 11, 2015)

Dubai applicants needs to wait a bit longer i guess... Lodged 309 online dubai on 27/Mar/2015 n the wait starts.... Applicant Pak passport


----------



## Shan. (Dec 13, 2014)

irfi786 said:


> Dubai applicants needs to wait a bit longer i guess... Lodged 309 online dubai on 27/Mar/2015 n the wait starts.... Applicant Pak passport


Hi Irfi786,
Have you received any communication/acknowledgement letter or request for further documents? I applied on 11th of May 2015 and have received an acknowledgement letter along with a request for PCC and five other documents but no CO assigned.

Thanks


----------



## irfi786 (May 11, 2015)

Hi Shan,
Unfortunately i have not yet received any kind of request for docs nor CO assigned. I only recieved ackmowldgement email along with biometrics to be done in VFS which was done last month n nothing after that.
Did you apply online and from Dubai? 
Now i see that in online application theres a button "Get Health Details" if i click there gives me info on how to do medical but should i wait for CO to email me?
Not sure when n what would b the next step...


----------



## Shan. (Dec 13, 2014)

I applied online through an agent. I have been asked to submit polio vaccination certificate, PCC, Medical and biometric. I think you should do the medicals.


----------



## irfi786 (May 11, 2015)

Hi Shan,
Well thats quick for u to b asked to provide all these docs, good stuff.
Actually its not recommended to do medicals until n unless asked by CO so thats y i will wait till they ask to do so. Another prob would b to get pcc from Pak in time since we r residing in dubai n will take time to get pcc thru embassy.
Well lets wait n see, keep me updated about urs.


----------



## uae2oz (Apr 29, 2015)

irfi786 said:


> Hi Shan,
> Well thats quick for u to b asked to provide all these docs, good stuff.
> Actually its not recommended to do medicals until n unless asked by CO so thats y i will wait till they ask to do so. Another prob would b to get pcc from Pak in time since we r residing in dubai n will take time to get pcc thru embassy.
> Well lets wait n see, keep me updated about urs.


Hi,
I applied for 189 - skilled on 22nd March 2015 and recieved correspondence to submit medical on 15th May, 2015.

I submitted pcc from karachi and uae before hand.

You can also submit medical before any correspondence by DIBP. There is no harm in it and you can save time.

Regards,


----------



## Shan. (Dec 13, 2014)

I kind of agree with uae2oz, that is one less worry.


----------



## irfi786 (May 11, 2015)

I understand what u guys mean but since it might take over a year to process n then will hav to do again pcc n medicals since it is only valid for a year...


----------



## uae2oz (Apr 29, 2015)

I recommend you to apply for PCC from Pakistan and UAE. DIBP consider its validity of 1 year even though the validity on the PCC is written 3 months or 6 months. Try to submit complete document well before so that you get a minimum number of correspondences for the documents.

I think you are on the verge of receiving a correspondence, since you have applied on 27th March, 2015.



irfi786 said:


> I understand what u guys mean but since it might take over a year to process n then will hav to do again pcc n medicals since it is only valid for a year...


----------



## irfi786 (May 11, 2015)

I guess yes i have to start the process now.... I heard applying for pcc thru embassy or consulate in UAE takes time, so i might consider getting it from Lahore directly but can i get it from Lahore while residing in UAE? or do i have to go in person, any idea?


----------



## uae2oz (Apr 29, 2015)

irfi786 said:


> I guess yes i have to start the process now.... I heard applying for pcc thru embassy or consulate in UAE takes time, so i might consider getting it from Lahore directly but can i get it from Lahore while residing in UAE? or do i have to go in person, any idea?


If you have anyone in your family to go to police station, send them the following documents.

1) Passport Copy
2) NIC Document
3) Latest Photograph
4) Date From and Date To (To be written on PCC)
5) Marriage certificate (If they ask for)

It is best if you apply through any agent who is familiar with the process. It would save time and you will get it easily within days. Getting PCC in UAE is a piece of cake because they have best online process. I got UAE PCC within 3 working days and at my doorstep.


----------



## irfi786 (May 11, 2015)

Good on ya uae2oz, thanks for the info that was really helpful.
I will start the process soon for Pak pcc and UAE... good luck to ur app n keep updated.
Cheers


----------



## irfi786 (May 11, 2015)

Did you guys provide form 80? or is it requested yet?


----------



## uae2oz (Apr 29, 2015)

irfi786 said:


> Did you guys provide form 80? or is it requested yet?


Provide form80 only if it is asked for...

They have not asked me for any forms yet but only medical.


----------



## Shan. (Dec 13, 2014)

I submitted form 80. I thought it was a good idea. Plus if they want to do ASIO check, they may have started already because from what I have read and heard they need form 80 for ASIO checks. Again ... just an assumption.


----------



## uae2oz (Apr 29, 2015)

Shan. said:


> I submitted form 80. I thought it was a good idea. Plus if they want to do ASIO check, they may have started already because from what I have read and heard they need form 80 for ASIO checks. Again ... just an assumption.


Well, if you have submitted then no issues but form1221 and form80 are sometimes not asked by DIBP. It depends on the undisclosed circumstances. So far they have not asked me to provide Form80 but you never know. They could ask me to submit it after my medicals as well.

I wish they never ask for it. It is too lengthy to fill.


----------



## irfi786 (May 11, 2015)

I started filling this form and yes it take ages....
I might add it now to online application, they can use it if they want it. I also read in one of the forums where the applicant had submitted the form 80 with the application in first place but a year later they requested again to provide updated form 80...
Anyways lets do our job n provide them as much info possible


----------



## Arsalanbardai (May 22, 2015)

*Response Duration*

Hello people,

I wanted to ask that how long foes embassy takes to acknowledge you that your documents are been received. My consultants told me that they dispatched the documents on May 18th.


----------



## uae2oz (Apr 29, 2015)

Arsalanbardai said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I wanted to ask that how long foes embassy takes to acknowledge you that your documents are been received. My consultants told me that they dispatched the documents on May 18th.


What do you mean by dispatched? The system is online for almost all type of visas. What is your visa category?


----------



## Arsalanbardai (May 22, 2015)

uae2oz said:


> What do you mean by dispatched? The system is online for almost all type of visas. What is your visa category?


But my consultants were supposed to dispatched the 'hard copies' of the documents to the embassy. Subclass 573.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Arsalanbardai said:


> But my consultants were supposed to dispatched the 'hard copies' of the documents to the embassy. Subclass 573.


Yes, online application was not an option so you had to submit a paper application.


----------



## Shan. (Dec 13, 2014)

irfi786 said:


> I started filling this form and yes it take ages....
> I might add it now to online application, they can use it if they want it. I also read in one of the forums where the applicant had submitted the form 80 with the application in first place but a year later they requested again to provide updated form 80...
> Anyways lets do our job n provide them as much info possible


I know, it's a painful lengthy form. But my consultant gave me this software that would complete all my forms by auto-filling. The only problem was it could be only used the consultants.

Anyways, he thought it would be good idea to submit everything at once.


----------



## Shan. (Dec 13, 2014)

Arsalanbardai said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I wanted to ask that how long foes embassy takes to acknowledge you that your documents are been received. My consultants told me that they dispatched the documents on May 18th.


From what I have heard and read on this and some other forum is that the time to for acknowledgment is anywhere between 2 days to couple of months for paper-based application. Online response is same day. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## vinil (Mar 3, 2015)

*309 dubai online*

Dear All

Any idea after how many months C.O is being allocated for Dubai Applicants... I just want an rough idea so I am aware of it.

thanks for your help

Regards

Vin


----------



## Arsalanbardai (May 22, 2015)

Shan. said:


> From what I have heard and read on this and some other forum is that the time to for acknowledgment is anywhere between 2 days to couple of months for paper-based application. Online response is same day. Hope this is helpful.


To months? :O just for acknowledgement?


----------



## FarhanFayaz (May 23, 2015)

Arsalanbardai said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I wanted to ask that how long foes embassy takes to acknowledge you that your documents are been received. My consultants told me that they dispatched the documents on May 18th.


i got it yesterday. it take almost a week.


----------



## sana.khan (May 27, 2015)

Bug_Hunter said:


> Hi All!
> 
> This forum is doing a great job and is serving as a good platform for solving immigration related queries.
> 
> ...


Hey please is there anyone who got recent subclass 485 visa grant I mean as a spouse from Pakistan


----------



## Arsalanbardai (May 22, 2015)

FarhanFayaz said:


> i got it yesterday. it take almost a week.


Thank you so much, mate! Your response is highly appreciated. Wish you all the best for the process


----------



## FarhanFayaz (May 23, 2015)

Arsalanbardai said:


> Thank you so much, mate! Your response is highly appreciated. Wish you all the best for the process


Thank you for your kind wishes for me. Good luck.


----------



## jinnan (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey guys, my wife applied for visa 300 on March 15th, so it's been 2.5 months. However, she still haven't been assigned a case officer.

Is this normal?


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

820 granted today. Pakistani applicant.


----------



## zoey (Feb 9, 2015)

Amandy said:


> 820 granted today. Pakistani applicant.


Congrats how long did it take ?


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

zoey said:


> Congrats how long did it take ?


17.5 months.


----------



## zoey (Feb 9, 2015)

Amandy said:


> 17.5 months.


Wow!  was it prospective marriage or spouse ? 
I'm really happy for you man from the bottom my heart


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

zoey said:


> Wow!  was it prospective marriage or spouse ?
> I'm really happy for you man from the bottom my heart


Spouse 820/801.

Thank you. The time flew. All the best for the other Pakistani applicants.

If anyone needs help with the subclass let me know.


----------



## zoey (Feb 9, 2015)

Amandy said:


> Spouse 820/801.
> 
> Thank you. The time flew. All the best for the other Pakistani applicants.
> 
> If anyone needs help with the subclass let me know.


Welcome nwz 
I have applied for my partner's prospective marrieger visa, we've provided all evidence and everything 
And its been 10 months now and we havnt heard anything from them not even an email saying that they have assigned a case officer.
We only got an email to provide form 80 that's all. I feel really lost coz don't know what's going on.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

zoey said:


> Welcome nwz
> I have applied for my partner's prospective marrieger visa, we've provided all evidence and everything
> And its been 10 months now and we havnt heard anything from them not even an email saying that they have assigned a case officer.
> We only got an email to provide form 80 that's all. I feel really lost coz don't know what's going on.


I would say the clock starts ticking when you send the form 80 in. The form 80 is what is needed to submit the security checks and this is what takes the longest, over one year nowadays. So I would be counting about one year from when you submitted the form 80.

Good luck. I think prospective marriage takes less time too. They don't send emails indicating case officer allocation, because this changes, your case is handled by a few people, not just one.


----------



## zoey (Feb 9, 2015)

Amandy said:


> I would say the clock starts ticking when you send the form 80 in. The form 80 is what is needed to submit the security checks and this is what takes the longest, over one year nowadays. So I would be counting about one year from when you submitted the form 80.
> 
> Good luck. I think prospective marriage takes less time too. They don't send emails indicating case officer allocation, because this changes, your case is handled by a few people, not just one.


Hmmm would you know if there is anyway of checking the security checks ? They said it'll take 12 months and I asked can I have details of case officer they said no we can't provide it


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

zoey said:


> Hmmm would you know if there is anyway of checking the security checks ? They said it'll take 12 months and I asked can I have details of case officer they said no we can't provide it


See private messages


----------



## Shan. (Dec 13, 2014)

Does anyone know when would immigration ask for polio certificate? For applicant from Pakistan.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Shan. said:


> Does anyone know when would immigration ask for polio certificate? For applicant from Pakistan.


We were never asked however there was mention of it in the grant letter. Nothing urgent, just an FYI on the letter:

Polio vaccinations: On 5 May 2014, the World Health Organization (WHO) Director General declared the recent international spread of wild type polio virus to be a Public Health Emergency of International Concern under the International Health Regulations (IHR). Ten countries, listed below, have been identified as having suffered recent outbreaks of polio. If you are from one of the countries listed below, or have spent 28 days or longer in these countries on or after 5 May 2014 we encourage you to have a polio vaccination prior to departing for Australia. Having the vaccination will also assist in eradicating the spread of polio. To obtain maximum benefit in assisting with the eradication of the spread of polio, it is advisable to have the vaccination at least 4 weeks prior to your travel.

Pakistan was one of the countries mentioned.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Arsalanbardai (May 22, 2015)

Shan. said:


> Does anyone know when would immigration ask for polio certificate? For applicant from Pakistan.


I have received request for my biometrics and medicals with my application acknowledgement. For these two things, the documents required includes Polio Vaccination Certificate. So in all, I'll advice you to get done with polio thing ASAP in terms to get the earliest appointments for both.

Additionally, make sure to be vaccinated by a government hospital. I asked them on call yesterday and they strictly advised to get vaccinated from government hospitals ONLY.

Free free to ask anything else 

Good luck!

Arsalan Bardai.


----------



## Shan. (Dec 13, 2014)

Arsalanbardai said:


> I have received request for my biometrics and medicals with my application acknowledgement. For these two things, the documents required includes Polio Vaccination Certificate. So in all, I'll advice you to get done with polio thing ASAP in terms to get the earliest appointments for both.
> 
> Additionally, make sure to be vaccinated by a government hospital. I asked them on call yesterday and they strictly advised to get vaccinated from government hospitals ONLY.
> 
> ...


I thought they would ask about polio vaccination near the travelling time. Are you a spouse visa applicant or student visa? If you don't mind telling.


----------



## FarhanFayaz (May 23, 2015)

Shan. said:


> Does anyone know when would immigration ask for polio certificate? For applicant from Pakistan.


 better get it as soon as possible because you will need it in medical test and may be Australian embassy asked for it but you will be ask for it on airport so keep it with you.


----------



## Arsalanbardai (May 22, 2015)

Shan. said:


> I thought they would ask about polio vaccination near the travelling time. Are you a spouse visa applicant or student visa? If you don't mind telling.


A student visa applicant.

BTW oeople who're reading this, would you mind telling me that have you done your polio vaccination from a government hospital or the vaccination from a private hospital is acceptable too?


----------



## FarhanFayaz (May 23, 2015)

Arsalanbardai said:


> A student visa applicant.
> 
> BTW oeople who're reading this, would you mind telling me that have you done your polio vaccination from a government hospital or the vaccination from a private hospital is acceptable too?


i got my Vaccination Certificate from Government Hospital. i don't think so private hospital do this job.


----------



## Arsalanbardai (May 22, 2015)

FarhanFayaz said:


> i got my Vaccination Certificate from Government Hospital. i don't think so private hospital do this job.


Thanks for the response.


----------



## FarhanFayaz (May 23, 2015)

Any 573 SVP applicant for july intake got their visa.?


----------



## gsm886victim (Mar 5, 2015)

farhanfayaz said:


> any 573 svp applicant for july intake got their visa.?


----------



## Shan. (Dec 13, 2014)

well the horrible month of June has gone by, so I was wondering has anyone received any good news??


----------



## a.Afridi (Jul 5, 2015)

Well I had applied on *19th June 2015*, and havnt received any decision yet.
Done with medical on 1-Jul-2015.

Any applicant who has received a response having applied after 19th June on Streamlined / SVP - subclass 573?


----------



## Coolbuddy (May 11, 2015)

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi Bug Hunter! There are actually already a bunch of threads specifically about Pakistani applicants - but if you'd like to make this one sort of a general thread about Pakistan issues rather than just about your own personal migration journey, I fully support that. Lots of countries' applicants have done that for their own country. In fact, I'll link this thread from the Partner Visa Waiting Times & Resources thread at the top of the forum.  Best of luck!


I am about to apply for subclass 820/801, me and my sponsor have been living together for about 1.5 years and have all the supporting documents. But i am only worried about 1 thing that is, I am on student visa from pakistan from past 2.5 years, even though i have always hold a valid visa, but i have changed my course twice since i been here and havent accomplished much in relating to studies. could DIBP make an issue of it with my coming De facto subclass 820/801 visa application ?
Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## RZJ (Aug 7, 2015)

*Partner Visas lodged in April 2015*

Hi, I am waiting for my husband's spouse visa to come through and it is very hard to be patient, so joining this as a sort of support group 

Has a Case Officer been assigned for anybody who lodged their partner visas in March/ April 2015 or after? I have applied through a migration lawyer. No CO assigned yet but file says "assessment in progress".

Wondering how long it will take for a CO to be assigned. What are everybody's spouse visa timelines (for the permanent visa, we have a baby and been married 3 years).

Thanks in advance for your answers


----------



## irfi786 (May 11, 2015)

Hi RZJ,

DoL: 17 Mar 2015, online from dubai 
Biometrics done within a week of submission
Further docs/info requested on 5 Aug 2015 to provide medical, pcc n polio cert. 

Now in process of grtting pcc from Pak.

Thanks
Irfan


----------



## RZJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Irfan! Thanks for your reply. I JUST received a request for biometrics. From your timeline, means I have to wait approximately 3 to 4 months more?

We already submitted our PCC with the application.

Best
Rida


----------



## a.Afridi (Jul 5, 2015)

*Visa Granted!*



a.Afridi said:


> Well I had applied on *19th June 2015*, and havnt received any decision yet.
> Done with medical on 1-Jul-2015.
> 
> Any applicant who has received a response having applied after 19th June on Streamlined / SVP - subclass 573?


Application Date: 19 June 2015
Application Location: Karachi
Application Receipt: 22 June 2015
Call for Medical: 24-Jun-2015

Date of Medical Examination: 1-Jul-2015

Visa Grant Date: *30 Jul 2015*
_No Interview or Additional document calls._


----------



## zoey (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey

I have the interview soon  but m really nervous I don't know wjat they gonna ask


----------



## jack18 (Aug 29, 2015)

what its mean the application status showing finalised??


----------



## PatienceSummoner (Jul 12, 2016)

Well as to what I found out, the process time has been increased to 18 months!

I am in the waiting process of the same visa class (subclass-820-and-801) and its the start of the 18th month for my partner's application.

They keep telling me its going through departmental checks for the past 3 months or so.
Anyone know of what those are or refer to?


----------



## talhawmz (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi guys, I am from Pakistan and i want to apply for student visa but i am confused that how much bank statement i need to maintain in my account and please tell me the minimum months for the statement for my visa to get accepted?


----------



## effbee (Oct 9, 2016)

Hello,

I have applied for Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) for my wife and we are still in the process of getting the visa. Is it possible to apply for my wife’s visit visa while the Partner visa is still under process?


----------

